# Anyone try poly-wire or poly-tape for goats?



## KYBOY (Jun 30, 2009)

Ive always used and am currently using standard galvanized electric fence wire for my goat fencing..I was thinking of trying polywire when I fence in the other side of the property..Any thoughts and/or comments on it?? Thanks


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 30, 2009)

We tried it, and our goats weren't phased by 2" tape.  It was fall, they were in thick coats...maybe that was it.  
I'm sure there are folks who have great luck w/ it....but for us it didn't work out.


----------



## angelib1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Didn't work for me either. They got zapped but went through anyway. They got to where they started screaming before they went through. Now thats just stubborn.

Now for the variables, maybe I had to large of an area.  Or could have been the solar charger wasn't large enough. or maybe I didn't use enough strands ( I used 4 ).


----------



## kstaven (Jul 1, 2009)

Poly wire keeps ours contained well. 6 strands


----------



## mully (Jul 1, 2009)

I do not think polywire has enough discharge surface to make it very effective. I do use 2 strands inside the fence though to keep the kids in as the shock is less and they can go through a seven strand #12 steel wire very fast but the adult goats won't go through the heavy wire.  You might get it to work if the voltage is high enough 5KV to 7KV.


----------

